# Piece of cake!



## DSGB (Oct 26, 2010)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vo0Cazxj_yc?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vo0Cazxj_yc?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## grim (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool.  Funny but out of all that, my favorite is the little girl parking her bike.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool stuff....but some of it very Dangerous!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I will give some of those a try.........NOT.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

it might be dangerous but pretty much all f them had some safety gear on.....Great tricks


----------



## creekbender (Oct 26, 2010)

grim said:


> Cool.  Funny but out of all that, my favorite is the little girl parking her bike.



I know your right !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2010)

Some great feats of athleticism and some other 'hold my beer and watch this' stunts.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2010)

I taught most of them how NOT to do it!


----------



## thomas the redneck (Oct 29, 2010)

the best 4 min and 41 sec i have spent on the computor in a long time
                      AWSOME
 thanks for posting it


----------



## shea900 (Oct 30, 2010)

grim said:


> Cool.  Funny but out of all that, my favorite is the little girl parking her bike.



Yeah that made me laugh. Great vid....


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Nov 1, 2010)

Man that was wild!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Nov 1, 2010)

grim said:


> Cool.  Funny but out of all that, my favorite is the little girl parking her bike.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## shea900 (Nov 2, 2010)

It's good  the 2nd time around tool.


----------



## jcinpc (Nov 2, 2010)

the moonwalker gimmick cracked me up, I wasnt expecting that


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Nov 3, 2010)

jcinpc said:


> the moonwalker gimmick cracked me up, I wasnt expecting that



x2
and i also like the really flexible girl, very impressive


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Nov 3, 2010)

jcinpc said:


> the moonwalker gimmick cracked me up, I wasnt expecting that



x2
and i also like the really flexible girl, very impressive


----------



## Shug (Nov 3, 2010)

Thats something Awesome


----------



## NightOwl (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## sothunfried (Feb 14, 2011)

wow now that was cool vid,,thanks!


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 14, 2011)

awesome  i really liked the wheelchair backflip.


----------

